# What water do you give your leopard geckos?



## Magali (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

What water do you give to your leopard gecko?

I give water that's in the kettle - so has been boiled and is cool. But I'm now wondering if that's good because there's scale in the kettle.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Always used tap water.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

The stuff out the tap...?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I use bottled water, purely because on occasion when i get water out of the tap there is a whiteish layer on top of the water.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I use tap water for all my snakes and geckos but i do fill a bottle and leave the lid off it til the next day for the chlorine to evaporate for my geckos...though i must admit i dont always do this if i forget to fill the bottle up the night before i need it :blush:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Tap water, except she doesn't use a bowl (she just tipped it over or pooed in it), instead she drinks from what I spray on the inside of the moist hide.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to give tap water, but then I got my chameleon and he came with a water filter, cos he's a posh la di da lizard and likes his water filtered :gasp:, so now they they all get filtered water cos I do like to give one better than the other :lol2: :blush: :whistling2:

I have to admit I can't say I've noticed any difference


----------



## Dov (Sep 23, 2012)

i use tap water but pour it in a bottle and leave bottle in fridge.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

not just any water, but the finest, sparkliest, clearest water.

this is not just any water, this is marks and spencers water.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Holy water, I have it blessed every morning before it goes in ! I used to get it blessed in bulk but decided against it in the end what can i say im a people person, get to see the vicar every morning now

And people say I'm strange- what do they know


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Holy water, I have it blessed every morning before it goes in ! I used to get it blessed in bulk but decided against it in the end what can i say im a people person, get to see the vicar every morning now
> 
> And people say I'm strange- what do they know


I KNEW the catholic church was reptillian!


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Just tap water for there bowls & Bottled water for spray the rhacs enclosures only because it causes less residue on the glass.:2thumb:


----------



## JessT860 (May 14, 2012)

Bottled water to hopefully reduce the amount of toxins the reptiles ingest but I also use tap water if I run out c:


----------



## WeasilB (Feb 14, 2013)

Boiled water is worse than regular tap water by the way. The toxins/impurities and heavy metals are more concentrated once you've boiled the water as only the clean water evaporates as steam. You'd be better off just giving tap water or water from a Brita filter.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Tap water. Our water is very hard so I'm figuring it's an extra source of calcium. Plus if it's good enough for my family to drink then it's good enough for my gecks.


----------

